# Kiss Beverage Company



## dw3000 (Feb 24, 2012)

Does anyone have information on the Kiss Beverage Company, formerly of Kitchener Ontario?


----------



## dw3000 (Feb 24, 2012)

examples of bottles


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 25, 2012)

Hey Dan,

 Take a look at LOT #111.

 Here's one fresh outta the dirt. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


Ace.

 One makes a mention in Maurice & Darren's Dig Story.


----------



## dw3000 (Feb 25, 2012)

The deco bottle seems to be more common.  Can't find anything about the history of this company, at least not online.


----------



## RCO (Nov 8, 2016)

another bottle I picked up last weekend when down there was a Kiss Kitchener soda , this is the clear versions is also a green bottle I don't have yet . 

I don't know anything else about the company but book lists them as operating from 1929 - 1933 and then they disappear


----------



## RCO (Nov 8, 2016)

according to book after reading the listings again , the Kiss beverage co ( clear bottle in first picture ) was only used in 1929 and then named changed in 1930 to kiss beverages and that lasted  until 1933


----------



## Donas12 (Apr 26, 2022)

The design of this bottle is one I really like. Here is the olive green version that I have. Design dated as March 25th 1930.


----------



## 5 gallon collector (May 8, 2022)

dw3000,
Here are 4 newspaper.com hits -- there was also a Kiss in Spencer, Nebraska, 1934, it seems - last attachment, ?connected.
Nice bottles.


----------



## CanadianBottles (May 8, 2022)

Donas12 said:


> The design of this bottle is one I really like. Here is the olive green version that I have. Design dated as March 25th 1930.View attachment 236515


Wow that's an interesting one!  I don't remember ever seeing that shade of green used for a deco bottle before.


----------



## RCO (May 10, 2022)

5 gallon collector said:


> dw3000,
> Here are 4 newspaper.com hits -- there was also a Kiss in Spencer, Nebraska, 1934, it seems - last attachment, ?connected.
> Nice bottles.




interesting mentions it had branches in Guelph , galt ( now cambridge ) , Guelph , Hamilton 

i seem to recall a few years back was someone from guelph finding bottles there and he found a few Kiss bottles in guelph so makes sense now they had a branch there too 

doubt the Nebraska one is related just due to the distance and there being no connection between Kitchener Ontario and that area


----------

